# instinct raw diet



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I've been feeding Core dry and Evo cans to Cues and Ruger. Cues is a chow hound, and she looks like a total athlete. Ruger looks good as well. He had some issues a few years ago, but those seem to have passed. He had gotten Lyme disease ( a severe case), and I thought I was going to lose him. He had gotten down to 65 pounds. He has now recovered fully, and he is a HEALTHY 90lbs. ( He's a big dog) But he still does not have the best appetite in the world. He is eating enough to stay at a health weight, but it can be a fight at times. He's so picky.
So I thought I would try Instinct raw. It's a bit pricey, but if he does well on it, no problem. I don't have the time or the freezer space to make my own diet. And I don't trust that I could provide a fully balanced diet.
I'd love to know if anyone has tried this diet. The recommended amount for the patties is 2/day for him. That doesn't seem like much, but it would work in my favor. It would leave him looking for a bit more, and that would solve his picky eating. So, how did/are your dogs doing on it? Did you find the recommended amount was enough to maintain weight?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My guy loves the venison and has solved all the loose stool, poor appetite and itching problems. He is a gsd/collie mix and weighs 60 lbs. He is very active. He eats three patties a day. I bake one patty each day and cut up for training treats too.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

ponyfarm said:


> My guy loves the venison and has solved all the loose stool, poor appetite and itching problems. He is a gsd/collie mix and weighs 60 lbs. He is very active. He eats three patties a day. I bake one patty each day and cut up for training treats too.


Have you seen these?
Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Bites | Nature's Variety

You can get a good coupon for them via Facebook


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I did see the boost bites. I'm really looking to change his diet completely to get a bit more gusto in his appetite. He looks great and is a fabulous weight on his current diet. It's just that I have to fight with him to eat it. He loved the Instinct Raw. He got it for the first time today. I'd love to feed him less of something that he loved to increase his appetite. I might actually get some tracking out of him!
If ponyfarm has to feed 3 patties to a 60 lb dog, I might find I'm having the same problems with this diet. I guess I'll just have to see how it goes, and if he can maintain his weight. I think I'll keep him on it for a few weeks.
Honestly, the Core/Evo combination has worked out the best for the dogs and their health. I'm just so tired of saying , "Ruger get back here and eat your food!"


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry I meant that more for Pony as it would be easier than baking up an Instinct patty

I have never had a picky eater so I really don't have any good advice- just the usual pour hot water over the food to release the odor- mix in canned salmon/sardines/green tripe- and I am sure you have tried all of that.

Although..... have you looked into The Honest Kitchen? I wonder if that would get his attention?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you're going to go with preprepared and have a store that carries it (or will order it for you) I would go with the Bravo rolls. They come in 10 pounds and that comes out to be A LOT cheaper than buying any brand patties.


----------



## panzerghost (Aug 18, 2011)

I had my pup on their lamb formula for about 2 weeks while I searched for good sources of lamb. He did okay on it and seemed to enjoy it just as much as raw. The only thing I noticed was the amount of poop. It was still solid form and didn't smell as bad as when he was on kibble. There was just ALOT more poop than compared to actual raw. I purchased a few cases of the 2lbs chubs instead of the patties though and I still mixed in some fresh veggies.


----------

